# Please Take Rizzo - Looking for a Home for my Rat



## RizzosRescuer (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello all,

About 6 months ago I rescued a rat from my housemate after his snake refused to eat her. I believe she is female but as she has not been handled and bites, I am afraid to turn her over and check, even with gloves. That being said, she has accommodated a lot to people and is much less nervous and prone to attack.

I live in Oakland California and am willing to drive up to two hours away to meet you if you are willing to take her. I don't want a pet right now and she needs a loving family who will handle her and have a great relationship.

*PLEASE HELP! If you are interested please message me.*

Thanks!








Rizzo


----------



## RizzosRescuer (Feb 24, 2015)

Isn't there anyone who can help?


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Have you tried looking for any rat rescues within the 2 hours you're willing to drive? If there is one they might be able to help!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Give people at least 48 hours to see and respond. Not everyone is on everyday. That said, I'd take her in a New York minute if I weren't so far away. You're not planning a Las Vegas weekend anytime soon, are you?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I am across the continent from you, or I would help. The good news is that there is a huge rat fancy community in your state. Try Craig's List and shelters.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

As i'm in England, I can't help either i'm afraid. A rescue is probably your best bet though. If Rizzo were a boy, you'd know. Rat balls tend to be visible no matter what position they're in!


----------



## RizzosRescuer (Feb 24, 2015)

Lol, I suppose I would know then if she were a boy after all. 

I am willing to drive further, even four hours. Rizzo's life is at stake and if I don't find her a place this will be on me. She isn't handled so if I surrender her to a county or city rescue they will euthanize her! I have to find a rescue that can connect her to a rat enthusiast or find a foster home that can train her so she will be readily adoptable.

Thanks to all of you who replied with warm thoughts.


----------



## RizzosRescuer (Feb 24, 2015)

But Mojo, craigs list has a strict no animal policy. how?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you sure? It must be a local regulation. Our Cragslist has a pet section and has rats, cats, dogs, etc. all the time. Also, you can list pets on your local ebayclassifieds.com.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I located two rescues in your area you can try to contact:

http://www.rattieratz.com/
http://northstarrescue.org/

One way or another you are going to find a good home for her. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

How's it going? Have you located someone in your area?


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't been on in awhile. What is the situation at this point? Do you still have her? I'd like some info on her. Im in Santa Rosa. Let me know. If she is still with you, I can't say for certain that I will take her, but let's communicate.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

RizzosRescuer hasn't been online as far as I can tell since her last post on July 2nd. I also sent her 2 pms offering to take her which still haven't been answered. I hope for the best.


----------

